# A few Overdone HDRs



## jdsfighter (Jul 13, 2012)

I was toying with HDRs, I overcooked a few, but one or two I did very little with.

#1






#2





#3





#4






Also here's a HDR Time lapse made at the same location


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 13, 2012)

best part of this set is the video great job!!!!


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 13, 2012)

Just call em freaked out or extreme, but not overdone.


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 13, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> best part of this set is the video great job!!!!



Thanks! The video actually got featured on national news the day after I posted it. Quite a surprise for my 2nd ever timelapse.


----------



## 1hdr4u (Jul 14, 2012)

Great shots. I'm surprised nobody's written a reply to you telling you how much they dislike the "overdone" method you used. I've been told that but I like the overdone look every once in awhile. Great work.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok I'll do it. I dont consider your first 3 images HDR. They may have started up that way but then didnt end up that way. Just examples of poorly done processing.


----------



## Rozechik (Jul 14, 2012)

The pictures look a bit dark to me but the video is cool.  Good job


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 14, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Ok I'll do it. I dont consider your first 3 images HDR. They may have started up that way but then didnt end up that way. Just examples of poorly done processing.



Yeah I would not consider these overdone but, more poorly done.

Video is still cool though


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess my choice of HDR processing comes from the photographer I've been shooting with. His processing is fairly similar.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 14, 2012)

Would you mind sharing what your processing procedure is? It will help to understand where you are going wrong. And if your photographer buddy is doing the same thing, he should pay attention too.


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 14, 2012)

Generally, I import into lightroom, correct in abnormalities with white balance. I then correct for any excess noise. Following this, I then do a lens correction. Once this is synchronized across all photos, I import into Nik HDR efex, and generally toy with the sliders until I find something that is similar to my original imagined outcome.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 14, 2012)

I think what you are doing is all backward to start with. You should just take your images and process them as HDR in whatever software. Doing this they will all line up correctly if you did a good job shooting them steady. After you have your HDR then do any alterations to that file. Then any shape shifting is only to one file instead of multiple trying to keep them registered.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 15, 2012)

mistake number 1... using HDR efex (photomatix is what you should be using)
mistake number 2... extreme noise reduction (did u slide luminance to 100?)
mistake number 3... halos

you and you're buddy should start off with "trey ratcliff" tutorial he has a really good solid way to start post processing... i used it and it drove me crazy for weeks upon weeks wondering why my images wouldn't look like his but the more you practice the more ill get better at it and your images will start looking better

the first three images the couds are way over done... looks like its about to rain fire

don't take this as insults just pointing out mistakes that can easily be fixed, I'm not trying to insult your work in anyway


----------



## Bynx (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking back at this I now see the landscape shot you sent me. Wow I hardly recognized it. I will post my take on it here where it belongs.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 15, 2012)

wow! How many pics did it take to merge the video?


----------



## Forkie (Jul 15, 2012)

The video is superb.  Bravo!


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 15, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> wow! How many pics did it take to merge the video?



Exactly 4200 pictures. 3 pictures per single exposure. 30 frames per second, extended to double duration so a rate of 15 frames per second.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 15, 2012)

Youre saying you made 1400 HDR images for that movie. Well that is impressive.


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 15, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Youre saying you made 1400 HDR images for that movie. Well that is impressive.



Bynx, it was done by correcting approximately 20 HDR images. Finding a happy medium between all of them, then saving a preset. After that, I used Photomatix's batch processing mode to go through them all with the preset I saved.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 15, 2012)

With all the HDRs Ive done using Photomatix Ive never used the batch method. Pretty ambitious project and well done. So have you switched from Photomatix to HDR Effex Pro?


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 15, 2012)

Bynx said:


> With all the HDRs Ive done using Photomatix Ive never used the batch method. Pretty ambitious project and well done. So have you switched from Photomatix to HDR Effex Pro?



I use both, sometimes I just like the outcome from one better than the other. The other photographer I've been shooting with swears by Nik, but as you've stated, the way we've been using nik isn't for true HDR, but more for the effect of super grunge with HDR lighting. I have done several true HDRs of buildings and such, but sometimes I just like the outcomes of Nik better.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 16, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Ok I'll do it. I dont consider your first 3 images HDR. They may have started up that way but then didnt end up that way. Just examples of poorly done processing.



You are just a regular ray of sunshine.

And more predictable than the sunrise...


----------



## rokvi (Jul 16, 2012)

jdsfighter said:


> Also here's a HDR Time lapse made at the same location



  at  1:09 and 1:28


----------



## Bynx (Jul 16, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I'll do it. I dont consider your first 3 images HDR. They may have started up that way but then didnt end up that way. Just examples of poorly done processing.
> ...



And you are still being a putz with nothing to offer but some more of your stupidity. Go out and make an HDR and dont come back until you can do one.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

please don't get another thread locked down... fellas.....:waiting:


----------

